# My supermodels including Romeo (Pic Heavy)



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

aww beautiful dogs!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw, that looks like such a fun day with your pups!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your family looks wonderful!! Picture 13 cracked me up!!! Little Romeo looks like a pest...so glad they are putting up with him so well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a great fun loving crew there. Love the picture of Romeo attacking the photographer.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous bunch of Goldens!! Romeo is so cute with his floppy bunny ears!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like the whole crew had a great time! Your dogs are so handsome. Let me know if Romeo wants to go on a permanent vacation to Maine!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great looking goldens you have there!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Love the look of your goldens, sweet looking!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a beautiful pack of Golden's you have there  great photos.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Romeo must think he is at Golden summer camp. Swimming, wrestling, chasing, and hanging out with the big kids.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful Crew!  I just want to run up and hug Pawley, what a sweet looking guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

YOUR DOGS are SO BEAUTIFUL!!

Do you have a picture of your pool and the steps the dogs use?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww...all soo cute! Love the floppy ear pic!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are the pups standing on the pool steps.

Pawley jumping off the steps and Bama laying on the steps. And the third picture is Tim in the pool helping Beau out of the pool. He loved to swim but in the end was just too weak to get out of the pool by himself, so I would be out of the pool and Tim would help him up the steps and I would help him out and down the steps. And Bama working up the nerve to get in the pool. He still to this day just loves to lay on the steps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I love those steps!!! Do they take up much of the pool space?

Your pool looks like ours-I think ours is 24 x 24 and it's 5 ft. deep in the middle.
Great pictures!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got your email*

Carol"

I got your email and will share with Ken.

We love those SKUM SOCKS-YOU should see how much of TOnka's fur they catch!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

loved all the pics, gorgeous pups !!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful crew you've got there. The water looks very inviting indeed. Romeo looks like a little firecraker.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They looked like they were having a blast. I love the bunny ears on Romeo too! They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I lvoe the pictures! Especially the one of the puppy with the plane ears! So Cute!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

What a treat to see all those great pictures of your crew!
They're all so lovely and sounds like they each have unique golden dog-alities!!
I too thought Romeo looked like a puppy-monster! But who would have a puppy any other way? (well maybe some days!)

---
Kim


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great photos, looks like fun was had by all. I would say Romeo is at a very great Golden summer camp, and is one lucky pup!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics! It sure looks like they were all having a blast. Bama is absolutely stunning. Hooch would be so so proud of how that boy is turning out. I loved seeing the pic of Beau too. I pull my old summer photos out from time to time and reminisce about my summers with Sam. He and Ike, so far, are very different. Sam would have been in your pool living it up, just like the others, and Ike would have been on the steps with Bama.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Little Romeo is a firecracker for sure! Bama looks like one cool dude. Pawley and Daisy are clearly happy to be living the good life with you Carol.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Romeo is darling! They all look fab Carol. Failed foster?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Nothing better than taking pics of goldens enjoying themselves - love 'em all


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Your pups are looking great! LOVE that picture of Romeo with his bunny ears!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures - it looks like everyone was having a good time. I love the picture of the two on the ground rolling.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I just love your whole crew, foster included.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and great pictures. No 2 is my fav.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos of your supermodels! They are all very cute


----------

